# jsp Seiten als Templates?



## MartinU (25. Jun 2008)

Hallo Community...

Ähmm... ja wie soll ich es erklären. Ich kenne es aus PHP mit Smarty so, dass ich mir eine "Html"-Seite stricken kann und diese zur Laufzeit mit Laufzeitvariablen geparsed wird.... bspw. dieses Template


```
<tr><td>$wert</td></tr>
```
wird in einer Schleife geparsed wobei sich jedes mal der $wert ändert.


Gibt es soetwas auch für Java.. also dass ich aus dem Code heraus x-Mal eine JSP-Seite mit bestimmten Werten "parsen" kann?

Finde dazu irgendwie nix in Google

Danke euch im Voraus!  :applaus:


----------



## maki (25. Jun 2008)

JSPs sind Templates, was war deine Frage nochmal?

Glaube kaum dass du wirklich "Parsen" meinst..


----------



## Guest (29. Jul 2008)

was du meinst kannst du z.b. mit apache velocity machen


----------



## byte (29. Jul 2008)

Oder mal JSTL angucken.


----------

